# "rachei uma pessoa"



## Que trem doido

Eu ouvi duas pessoas falando.  A primeira pessoa disse "Eu *rachei* uma pessoa que ele conhece."  

Eu já ouvi falar de "rachei de rir", mas não sei o que querem dizer aqui.
Não ouvi muito mais da conversação, então não tenho contexto.


Obrigado!


----------



## Macunaíma

Uhm... eu já ouvi *rachar *no sentido de dar uma resposta _curta e grossa_ quando alguém está sendo intrometido ou como resposta a alguém que fez algum comentário desagradável.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Trem.
A única coisa que vem na cabeça seria "rachar" como sinônimo de "bater, surrar":
I beat somebody he knows.
(também de forma mais informal: rachar = kick the shit out of)


----------



## Que trem doido

Puxa.....

Talvez a palavra usada foi "raxei".  Pelo menos tive o som de "raxei" ou "rachei".


Não aguento ouvir uma palavra e não a entender.....


----------



## Vanda

Como o Macu, conheço a expressão 'dar uma rachada' em alguém, ou seja, uma resposta ríspida. Acabei de confirmar, o Aurélio diz que é coisa de mineiros (dar rachada), a expressão, claro.


----------



## Que trem doido

Okay.

Dá para ver que o cara levou uma pancada físico ou verbal!!!

Ha ha ha ha.... 


Brincadeira, muito obrigado gente!!!

(Ah Vanda, mas conheço mineiros quem sabem muito bem como dar uma rachada!! he he he)


----------



## Desastre

Só mais uma coisa: eu conheço algumas pessoas que usam a expressão "rachar a cara" no sentido de constranger, envergonhar. Exemplo:

_Pare de falar tão alto em público! Você racha a minha cara._..

Normalmente a expressão é acompanhada de um gesto característico.

Ah, e eu percebo que você não mencionou a segunda parte da expressão (a cara), mas não duvido que possa haver adaptações 

Food for thought


----------



## Macunaíma

Esse rachar deve ser palavreado de mineiro mesmo. Mais ou menos no mesmo sentido, eu já ouvi dizerem assim "Fulano me deu uma resposta que _*rachou a minha cara de vergonha*_." 

Mas mineiros têm boa índole, Trem Doido... embora só sejamos solidários no câncer (Otto Lara Resende), por outro lado somos pacatos e evitamos confrontos (daí sermos célebres por produzirmos os políticos mais vulpinos) 

P.S.: Desatre e eu cruzamos nossos posts..


----------



## Que trem doido

Macu, até mesmo os mineiros, com tanta índole, se tornem mestres da rachada se tiverem um amigo tão safado e com cara de pau que nem eu!!!!!

he he he he


----------



## andre luis

"Eu *rachei* uma pessoa que ele conhece."
Não seria "eu achei..."


----------



## Que trem doido

Não.  Com certeza ele disse "rachei uma pessoa".


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal o significado mais comum de 'rachar' é partir ao meio (por exemplo, racha-se a lenha). Mas também significa ofender, insultar, ainda que de uso menos comum.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,
*
Rachar, racha, rachão* - também fazem parte do vocabulário futebolístico.

_Fulano, quando joga na defesa, só entra *rachando*_ = Fulano é muito violento quando tenta tirar a bolar de outro jogador
_
Vamos jogar um *racha/rachão*_ - Um jogo de futebol mais livre e/ou violento. Times profissionais costumam bater um rachão na véspera dos jogos - claro que é apenas algo mais livre, e não violento, por que ninguém correria o risco de se expor tanto antes de um jogo importante. 

Até.:

*a fama dos mineiros é bastante questionável... mas isso fica para a inexistente seção _Discussões culturais do Brasil_


----------



## coolbrowne

Senhores e senhoras, se permitem
Poderia talvez ser "achei"?
Vejam que a introdução é "Eu ouvi duas pessoas falando..."


----------



## Dona Chicória

A frase  como está, para mim, não faz sentido.

Faria sentido dizer "Eu *rachei* o sanduíche, a sobremesa, a conta, as despesas com uma pessoa que ele conhece",  para dizer " compartilhar, dividir algo com alguém".

Nesse contexto - de um restaurante, de uma refeição, de uma festa, de uma bebida, de uma comida, de uma apartamento é possivel  até ouvir algo tipo "Vamos dar uma rachada?",i.e., Vamos dividir?  

Será que o "com uma pessoa" da frase , não teria sido aglutinado num "cm'a pessoa", dando ao Trem a impressão de  ter ouvido só o artigo?


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu acho que as explicações/possibilidades deixaram por Vanda, Olivinha, e Macu fariam sentido na conversação que eu ouvi.

Os dois caras não falavam muito amavelmente da terceira pessoa não, então as idéias mencionadas pelas três fazem sentido para mim.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Bom, Trem, se fez sentido para você, então  tá bom.


----------

